# How much should you walk a 14 week mini



## Mini Mindy (Oct 31, 2021)

Mindy our mini poodle is 14 weeks old & 7.4 lbs already has her core vaccines and now we can get her out for walks to start meeting the world 🦮 

She been walking pretty good on the leash around the yard , but now would like to extend her walks with the weather starting to warm up , should we have a limit on how long and far we walk her at this age ?


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Mini Mindy said:


> Mindy our mini poodle is 14 weeks old & 7.4 lbs already has her core vaccines and now we can get her out for walks to start meeting the world 🦮
> 
> She been walking pretty good on the leash around the yard , but now would like to extend her walks with the weather starting to warm up , should we have a limit on how long and far we walk her at this age ?


The rule of thumb that I was advised for my puppy is 5 minutes for every month of age starting at 8 weeks.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

5 minutes x age in months twice a day is the rule of thumb, but puppy sniff walks, off leash play, puppy noodling, etc can take much longer. I would concentrate on socialising at this stage - it is a big, potentially scary world out there. Trips to somewhere quiet where Mindy can noodle around and watch the world go by, meeting a few nice dogs and people and getting used to everything would be ideal.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Probably up and down the street. 14 weeks is still incredibly young. I remember Basil (Spoo) would still fall asleep in my arms at that age. If they are done walking then they just won't walk any more. Imagine what you would versus what you wouldn't do with a human toddler.

I imagine you can carry Mindy like a football at 7.4#s to continue to acclimate her to sighs and noises of everyday life. I could carry Basil on one arm unfil she was 8#s, when she was 12#s I had to use two arms. For the one arm strategy, I would scoop Basil up and she would lay on my arm like a panther on a branch, then close to my body like a football with her head towards my hand.











You could still carry her with you to the farmers market and out for errands. Be aware that Mindy will draw A LOT of attention and it's okay to tell people who give you creepy vibes "no, stay away".


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

At that age, Normie was frightened of sounds and movements that later wouldn't faze him. He hated to leave home. I'd almost have to drag him down the street and he'd speed home at the earliest chance.

He enjoyed playing in the backyard, but stores were his favorite places to walk.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

These are some additional guidelines for how much and what kind of exercise. Exercise is limited and managed to maintain good bone growth. 

The Why of It

APPROPRIATE EXERCISE – PUPPY CULTURE (shoppuppyculture.com) 

The How Much of It

Exercise Guidelines for Puppies (By Puppy Culture) – Inugami – Finnish Spitz 


As mentioned, this is a good opportunity for socialization (learning to adjust to the human world) as well as exercise. Walk around your neighborhood one time, a park another, a dog-friendly store another, an urban area if you live in suburbs or vice versa. You don't always need to be moving either. Sit somewhere outside and let the world go by you, too. 

Another reason to not over-do is letting your pup get over-adrenalized, especially as you're trying to wind down for the evening. That's a good time to add a bit of brain drain, maybe a puzzle toy or a few minutes of training a Settle/Place command, Sit, Down, calming activities.


----------

